# A little more burl



## BarnickCustomCalls (Jul 12, 2016)

It's been a while since I've brought some new wood into the shop. A guy contacted me wanting to sell me these Burl pieces. Instead of money all he wants is for me to make him a pen and coyote call out of this I'm hoping I can find a little time in between getting harvest equipment ready to get this cleaned and cut up. 

http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/80584398-C13B-413B-A65D-2CB09116B4B1_zpshyo25zfp.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2016)

Score, score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 16, 2016)

Pretty sweet. Hope it yields something cool for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 16, 2016)

Congrats! Treasure trove there! Chuck


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 17, 2016)

Looks very interesting

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Jul 18, 2016)

awesome score what kind of tree is that? looks like your gonna get some nice stuff out of that

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Jul 18, 2016)

It's box elder Burl. I got a chance to wash and trim it up this weekend 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/1F9F7CB2-C144-4BD9-BFF0-52118302099F_zpshjabrvkl.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

